# S14 euro tail lights



## SR20MAN (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey guys,
I remember seeing a thread for S14 euro/altezza tail lights. Does anyone have a link to that thread or know where to buy them? Thanks.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

search for it.


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

for the love of god do not put euros on a 240 or any car period


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

s14_kouki_drifter said:


> for the love of god do not put euros on a 240 or any car period


please listen to this person. euros lights are the gate way to the dark side. my god save your soul and your car :fluffy:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

euros are SO 1997.


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

i dont care how cheap they are just say no and walk away


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

hahahahaha altezza/euro lights!!! lol like having mirrors of chrome inside your headlights...
but speaking of rear lights for a 240... anyone know were i can get a hold of the JDM kouki lights???? and NOT be over 700 freakin dollars


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

kouki tallightshttp://www.optionimports.com/ni24sis1497k.html


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> kouki tallightshttp://www.optionimports.com/ni24sis1497k.html


I.... love u.........


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

SR20MAN said:


> Hey guys,
> I remember seeing a thread for S14 euro/altezza tail lights. Does anyone have a link to that thread or know where to buy them? Thanks.


Sell your 240 you dont deserve it


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> I.... love u.........


and i you.


----------

